# Hydraulic fluid for a Vermeer sc252



## ticolawnllc

My Vermeer dealer is about an hour away. I was wondering if anyone knows a substitute for their hydraulic fluid. By the way I have a 1995 or so SC 252.


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Check the owner's manual...*

for an approved substitute oil. Most likely Dextron or Mercon oil. Automatic transmission fluid is a hydraulic fluid, and they have good detergents in them which I think is a good thing in older equipment. I changed my 1999 Rayco 1625 fluid with Dextron (III?) which was an approved oil by Rayco. If you do not have an owner's manual, you can usually get them from the manufactor or via .pdf. Good knowledge to have. And on the last note, there is a difference in oils, just use something that crosses over into an approved oil by Vermeer.

Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## CalTreeEquip

*Phillips HG*

The manual says Phillips HG hydraulic fluid. I don't know what that translates to (probably AW46) but here's a link to a cross reference.
http://us-packaging.com/eng/wp-content/uploads/Phillips-66-Philube-HG-Fluid-eng.pdf

Also maybe just call you local Vermeer dealer. Those guy always have alternatives and they know your climate and that is what real important, not the brand.


----------



## Mowingman

I second the suggestion of AW46. That is kind of a universal replacement for any hydraulic oil. When I am not sure what to use, I go with AW46.
Jeff


----------

